# Butter Churn



## milkman (Feb 3, 2007)

Any advice on purchasing a butter churn? Electric or Hand? Best quality?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

The only churn I've used worked fine, but it's an antique so that may not be what you're looking for. They're around, the antique dealers seem to think they're worth their weight in gold though. Lehmans catalog online has a couple of new ones, vast price difference.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I did it the modern way and used my ninja


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

We found it was faster to shake it in a 2-qt canning jar. It does take a little more muscle than a churn, though.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> We found it was faster to shake it in a 2-qt canning jar. It does take a little more muscle than a churn, though.


That is what we do.

big rockpile


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

You can make butter with your Kitchen Aid mixer as well.


----------

